# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  потому что больно...

## Hoot

Резкими гранями рвет мою душу...
Словом тяжелым удар по башке.
Как в океане наткнуться на сушу?
Выплыть и выжить с соломкой в руке?

Холодно очень, и кровотеченья
Жизни остатки уносят в простор...
Как нам принять то одно лишь решенье
Без боли и без затянувшихся ссор?

----------


## Irene

А старые стихи сохранились? Выложи тоже, если есть.

----------


## Hoot

Порывом ветер с ветки оборвал...
И подхватил... как хищник цепкою рукой
Так просто взял... обворовал
Ворвался с воем и унес покой
Играл, кружил... и яростно трепал
Но надоело бросил... улетел
Туда где он ни разу не бывал
Оставив на асфальте груды тел.

----------


## Hoot

Лишь тишина...и шелест капель... дождь
В своих потоках растворил мою печаль...
От холода бежит по телу дрожь
Что нету зонтика с собой совсем не жаль
Вот я у дома... вот родной порог
Но задержусь... а в дом уйду потом
Скажи зачем идешь? в чем толк?
Молчишь.. ну я пошел... раздался гром...

______________________________________

Если б были крылья,
я б летел до солнца,
Взмыл под облаками,
Прыгнув вниз с оконца.

Был бы я счастливым
В разных странах гостем,
Но теперь два шрама,
Переломов кости

Еслиб были крылья,
я шепчу с любовью,
То шагнув с окошка
не умылся б кровью...

----------


## Hoot

Осень, рад, что вернулась
с проливным дождем в обнимку
И с венком опавших листьев
Я не плачу... в глаз соринка
Или дождь... Такой упрямый
Замочил меня до нитки!
Осень, рад что ты вернулась
Запахи смешав в напитки!
Я вдыхаю полной грудью!
Веселюсь в опавших листьях
пусть смеються просто люди!
В путанных и глупых мыслях!
Мне чудесно! мне прекрасно!
Листья падайте в объятья!
Ты пришла на нашу радость!
Осень... мне с тобой приятно.

----------


## Hoot

А ветер дует сильный грозный
Неуходи, молю я слезно
Он рвет одежду и в глаза летит песок
Он зол лишь потому что одинок.
Как песня вой его доноситься из труб
и может он порой бывает груб
Но ночь если в поле голом встать
Тогда тот ветер может приласкать
Обнять и закружить вокруг листву
Подарит поцелуй свой на лету
И унесется прочь быть может навсегда
Тогда тоски по нем покатиться слеза...


Костер... или огонь свечи...
Пожар или тепло печи...
Что подарю решать лишь вам
Дорогу света или путь слезам


Поток играющий в лучах
Журчит как схватка на мечах
Он может захлестнуть залить
А может остудить и раны смыть
Он может дать питье а может яд
Но я не он, чему безумно рад

Земля... как говориться мать...
Так много может дать и вдруг отнять
Принять в себя умерших дать покой...
Рискни разгневай и живых возьмет с собой

----------

